# Port Lavaca/Indianola/Port O'Connor



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Here in Port Lavaca working this week at Formosa. Looking to see if anyone is making any after work trips and would like some company/gas money. Have rod and tackle ready. Normally I wade fish but due to an issue with my legs, am trying to stay out of the water to keep chance of vibrio slim. 

Leave Formosa at 3:30. Experienced in wade drift and sight casting. Have a couple spots I can share for redfish up in Lavaca Bay Area. 

If this week doesn't work for you I am at Formosa one week out of every Month, typically 2nd or 3rd week of the month.


----------

